

Paypal still sucks - Margulis

I am fed up. I have spend hours on the phone listening to gratuitous recordings telling me how wonderful Paypal is. Really? So far, they have decided a dispute in my favor, but left me in themiddle of a pissing contest between them and the seller. I returned the defective item and will not get a refund. Honestly, don't expect me to spend any more money through paypal, bill me later or ebay. Janis Margulis
======
deadfall
I am fed up, as well. I lose money all the time because of them. I wish people
would start using Amazon more as a method of payment. Never had a problem that
they couldn't handle. Wishful thinking I suppose.

~~~
alex_g
excuse my ignorance, but how is Amazon a method of payment?

